# 2016 Hummer (etc.) picture thread



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

They were swarming into the feeders this morning, so I a put a cam on one before I went fishing. Nice males at the other one when I got home. Time to put two out.



















The Orioles are back too! Time to put out the grape jelly......










Biggest hummer I've ever seen...........


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Good stuff Dennis, the first hummers of the spring paid a visit to the feeders here this morning.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

The emeralds in the sun are incredible. Cants wait to see them up north.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

First of the year arrived here today.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Going to set up a cam pkg from Don soon. I use a basin feeder on
a shephard hook. Cam will fire off
a bunch of moving feeder images
I am afraid. Looking for ideas to still the movement in the wind. Only idea I came up with is a ss wire from the shephard hook shaft to the hanging hook of the feeder.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

This is my set-up right now......










You might need to turn the sensitivity up a little for the hummers. I take them off on really windy days but, love the close-ups the homebrews get......


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Gosh only 3! Come on. Get 10, capture all the angles! I'll
settle for just mine single.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

So how close r those three cams to the feeders?


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

finlander said:


> Gosh only 3! Come on. Get 10


Yea! Don would love that! It would add to his retirement fund......



finlander said:


> So how close r those three cams to the feeders?


About a foot on the hummers and about two feet for the grape jelly for the Orioles.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice pics!!! I'll definitely have to move my cam closer. I had mine about 5-6' away on a tripod and nowhere near as good as your pics. I had to zoom mine allot and crop.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Downriver Tackle said:


> Nice pics!!! I'll definitely have to move my cam closer. I had mine about 5-6' away on a tripod and nowhere near as good as your pics. I had to zoom mine allot and crop.


Commercial trail cams don’t take clear, in-focus, close-up shots very well. Homebrews use a real digital camera hacked to a sensor board that detects motion, turns on and controls the camera. They don’t have a fast trigger speed so, the hummers have to stay there for a few seconds, and they are white flash at night.
A few of my favorites from last year …….


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Hey fin! I got a Rose-breasted Grosbeak at the hummer feeder today!


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

My grape jelly for the orioles…….










has been disappearing the last few nights. I suspected what it was so, left the cam on it last night.
Sure enough!




























The orioles weren’t happy when they came to breakfast this morning.










*A conibear trap at the base is going out tonight!
*


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Great catch on the Grosbeak Dennis, we've had one or two pay short visits but didn't have a camera out at the time. Hummers are here but few in numbers so far, when the activity picks up I'll set a camera up to catch some of the action. The Orioles are all over the jelly, could probably fill up a card almost daily right now.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

We have had a couple of short visits from the Grosbeaks but didn't have a cam up so missed the shots.
The Hummers are at the feeders quite often, when the weathers straightens up I'll put a Micro build out there too.
Orioles are here on and off all day, such a pretty bird and they don't seem to mind getting their pictures taken at all, I could probably fill up a memory card every day if I wanted to.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

They've been around here good for the last few weeks Don. Only males though, that I have seen. Windy day but, I put the micro S600 out on one and and got some interesting shots.....



















The peanut butter and jelly **** trap......










Hopefully, I'll get it on the cam tonight......


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Ouch !! You'll probably hear it when it happens.....lol
I know we have at least two females and one male hummer and none of them get along around the feeder, as soon as one lands another one chases it away usually and there are three feeders to pick from...go figure.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Yesterday before the monsoon last night.....










And after......early this morning......










This is war now!.......



















A new battle plan.......


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

I need a bigger trap!
Here he comes.......










Crap!.......



















Too late!......


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Some pics from today......


----------

